
Subcellular computations within brain during decision-making - hhs
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/11/191114161903.htm
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
It is late and my head is fuzzy but from the research paper (
[https://elifesciences.org/articles/46966](https://elifesciences.org/articles/46966))
a few things jumped out at me - 'We found that our subtraction procedure, as
well as other linear subtraction methods we tested, failed to produce accurate
estimates of correlations between spines and the global reference signal'. &
'Inferred correlations between input (spines) and output (soma) did not
reliably predict true correlations, even in simple and linear models of the
relationship between activity and fluorescence signals in dendritic spines.
This was also true for all linear subtraction methods we tested'.

